# 6400 syncroplus transmission



## cliff kautz (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anybody have the hydraulic flow for the hydraulic clutch. Got system pressure but no clutch pressure. Clutch pack and piston seals are all good. Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Cliff, 

My apologies for the lag in answering your post. This is tough question that the information is likely only to be found in the shop manual/CD for you particular series/serial # tractor. The best advice I can give you would be to call up your local (or if they can't help you I can give you the toll free number to my dealer as they have been VERY helpful with info. like that when I have called them).

Wish I could be more help than that but I wouldn't want to guess or give you incorrect information. 

What is the tractor doing? Is it slipping the clutch pack under load? I read you said the o-rings are good but did you look at them VERY closely? Under the high pressures these clutch packs operate at even a miniscule cut or knick could vent hyd. pressure by the seal. My father had a Ford TW20 that was notorious for this. He solved that problem by getting rid of it and replacing it with a Deere 4250 with a powershift transmission.


----------



## cliff kautz (Feb 15, 2006)

*Thanks TF*

I Lost the Clutch completely all at once. Tore it down and Clutch disk had no wear and replace all piston seals and rings (old ones looked good). I feel that it is in the vavle body and need the hydraulic flow chart to go by. Thanks for the help but it looks like it's time to visit JD.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm afraid you are right about a visit to the JD dealer. I would not be surprised in there was a blown o-ring or seal in the valve body. It happens from time to time.


----------



## Ryanmire (Apr 25, 2016)

Cliff, in searching here, I see you had the same issues I am having now. Did you resolve this and if so, how?


----------

